# Drugstore clarifying shampoo



## urbanangel (Feb 11, 2006)

I am looking for a good drugstore clarifying shampoo, preferably safe for color treated hair. Any suggestions?


----------



## Laura (Feb 11, 2006)

I really like the Pantene Clarifying Shampoo, do you guys have that in the US?


----------



## Kaede (Feb 11, 2006)

I use Neutrogena's Anti-Residue shampoo, it smells kind of bad but it lathers nicely and my hair literally squeaks after I use it. Got2B squeaky clean is also good, and it smells nice and citrusy. I don't know how these are for coloured hair though.


----------



## Summer (Feb 11, 2006)

Neutrogena clarifying shampoo


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I would have to 2nd the Neutrogena's Anti-Residue shampoo!!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Feb 12, 2006)

I agree with Neutogena Anti Residue-- this stuff smells bad but it works


----------



## spazbaby (Feb 12, 2006)

I like Pantene clarifying shampoo as well.


----------



## Angie2006 (Feb 12, 2006)

My vote is for Neutrogena too! I keep a bottle in my shower and use it once a month or so (was every 2 weeks but I colored my hair, so less now)

If you have a ton of build up you may want to try an Aloe-Rid or Malibu treatment first. I used those 2 when I had iron-ridden well water.


----------



## Ley (Feb 13, 2006)

I use Pantene too, leaves hair squeaky clean but not stripped of moisture.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 15, 2006)

Suave for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fairy_wings (Feb 15, 2006)

I use Pantene mostly, and may be a special tretment once a week for when the weathers bad, my hair always seems dry in the winter, its good to pick up samples where u can to try them out!


----------



## honeysdead (Feb 15, 2006)

I have tried a couple clarifying shampoos and my favourite is tresemme. my hair is colour treated and on the dry side. suave completely stripped my hair (I swear you could use it as paint remover!), and pantene left my hair coated in something yucky. tresemme gets my hair very clean, but doesn't dry out my scalp and you can get a hige bottle for like $4


----------



## CLASSYEBONYGIRL (Feb 17, 2006)

*My favorite is St. Ives clarifying shampoo. It's very gentle and effective but it seems to be very hard to find.*


----------



## SexxyKitten (Feb 17, 2006)

i just got the herbal essances clarifying shampoo/conditioner tonight so i'll let you know how they work out.


----------



## californiagirl (Feb 17, 2006)

Another vote for Pantene Clarifying!:icon_wink


----------



## hissycat (Feb 19, 2006)

Love Suave Clarifying (knock off of Rusk). Smells good, works great, cheap as chips!


----------

